# Best Blind for the Money?



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

Getting tired of using a back pack full of crap to prop my head up and pulling fast grass over me to hide..looking for a blind on a budget! all the reviews ive read on the blinds are mixed emotions, and im trying to avoid FA due to their customer service being terrible. with that said what would yall recommend? And by the looks of things ill need it to hunt NoDak when i move there in the spring.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Been using my groundforce for the 3rd season, have no complaints about it other than the bar by your knee's get's kind of annoying in unlevel situations but the newer versions have that fixed.

IMO, it is one of the best all around blinds.... Powerhunter's are decent, not my first choice though.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Avery/GHG's customer service sucks too. I have a well used Ground Force, still my go to blind. Folds small, easy/fast setup, I also like the sreen on the doors. I think the plain brown are around $159

I have a 2009 version SUB, it's very comfy, folds small(not as easy as Ground Force), lots of stubble straps. Don't like the screen and don't like the little pins. Also around $150

I have a Gander Mountain Deluxe. Very roomy, not much padding on back rest. does not fold small. Can not find replacement parts. Only used 3 times and it's broken. Gander says it's a Final Appraoch, FA says it's not possible and the guy was a crab.

Stay away from Killzone, Pacific and almost anything else on E-bay. There are a few Brand names on there


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Groud force by far. easy quick set up. Roomy and low profile and you can get one at rogers for 169.99 In SHADDOWGRASS thats cheap


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

i love my groundforce works out very well! :thumb:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If your interested in buying an Avery/GHG made blind give the Avery Outlet store a shout,
901-454-2567

Both my buddies picked up KW-2 Groundforces for 160 Shipped... they sometimes have used (pro-staff) blinds, another one of my buddies got a KW-1 Finisher for $120.

They sell out of them pretty fast, so you may have to keep checking back with them


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

WingedShooter7 said:


> If your interested in buying an Avery/GHG made blind give the Avery Outlet store a shout,
> 901-454-2567
> 
> Both my buddies picked up KW-2 Groundforces for 160 Shipped... they sometimes have used (pro-staff) blinds, another one of my buddies got a KW-1 Finisher for $120.
> ...


wish i would have saw your post sooner! just picked up a power hunter from cabelas last night, grassed it up, added some green spray paint and got my geese this morning! man that blind is nice. Light, simple, effective. just how i like it.

first time ive had 40 canada's land on my face without hesitation, too bad the limit here is only 2 :lame: cant wait till i move out there. used only 15 decoys at that!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice job, looks like a good hide


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I have used a lot of blinds out there over the past 6 years or so. I just bought 2 hunter specialties hitman blinds over the summer and have used them a lot this fall and LOVE them! I wasn't sure if they would hold up but I must say they have held up great so far. They are very well priced as well at about $150. However I will say if you hunt out of a truck or dont have a trailer this blind probabally is not the best option as it is a full frame blind and dosent fold down the best. Other than that it is by far the most comfortable blind I have ever been in.

Adam


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

aboller said:


> I have used a lot of blinds out there over the past 6 years or so. I just bought 2 hunter specialties hitman blinds over the summer and have used them a lot this fall and LOVE them! I wasn't sure if they would hold up but I must say they have held up great so far. They are very well priced as well at about $150. However I will say if you hunt out of a truck or dont have a trailer this blind probabally is not the best option as it is a full frame blind and dosent fold down the best. Other than that it is by far the most comfortable blind I have ever been in.
> 
> Adam


 ya thats what sealed in my decision..i like the fact that the power hunter folds down in seconds to basically a 30x30 square and is only a few inches thick so makes storing and transporting really easy, plus i just redid all my camo on it and once it folds up it locks it all in! not sure if any others do, but for the $150 i doubt theres many


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Cabela's Mobile 1 layout blind has worked great for me. Low profile and easy to break down. Not quite as roomy if you are a larger guy, but a lot easier to hide. folds to 32"x30"x 6" $150.00 bucks for that blind. Never hunted out of a power hunter but heard it is hard to see birds through the mesh.


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

got out yesterday figured id post a pic of the blind in the corn..i guess for reference,ended up gettin our birds as well last day of reg season

Corn with windows!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I paid $80 for my GHG Groundforce on clearance. Good low profile blind but it is not as roomy as the SUB. This weekend I wish I didnt have a blind because the birds did not like them. There are sales at Rogers sporting goods and cabelas if you wanna find some good deals on blinds


----------

